# Rally Camping [email protected] North Landing Beach In Va. Beach !!!!



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

We will be camping at North Landing Beach for the 4th !!! It is a very nice campground. The managememt is very friendly !!!







We have a bunch of friends(OBer) who are going too. Anyone looking for a fun campground for the week come on out. We will be having adult beverages,smokn buts,steaming crabs,and just having a good ol time. We share too.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We love NLB! Great place, calm beach swimming for the kids. Any young kids going, our 5 y.o girl loves making new friends! We just reserved site 29!!
See you there.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ah, the beach! No greater place to spend some time.......

Wish we could join you but it's a little far.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great time and fun for the taste buds too!!


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Would love to join you but we already have reservations with some friends at Cherrystone on the Eastern Shore.

Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Sam!! We are in 28 !!! And yes there will be kids her age going too.My friend Mark has a daughter around her age as well as Jamie and Eric have children. Jamie(sydneyob) and Mark are at sites 32 and 33. We really enjoy this campground!! 
NOTE ALL OBers!!! As of 3.6.08 they only have TWELVE SITES LEFT !!!!! BOOK NOW !!! Come on down and taste some butt carolina style.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Come one come all!! Only 12 sites left at North Landing Beach Resort CG. I will be staying July3-11 with option to stay longer.Nice beach and swimming pool. I will be smok'n butts,steaming blue crabs,and more. We had a blast last year.
Call Kathy soon to book .Here is the link.http://www.northlandingbeach.com/index.htm

Bobby Allen


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yea the phone number 757-426-6241







I have been sick with the flu for the last couple of days.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

A few of us OBer's will be at North Landing Beach resort for the 4th.Anybody else interested call Kathy at the campground @ 757-426-6241. We will be smok'n butts and steaming blue crabs.Come on out.They only have 12 sites left!

Bobby Allen
P-Town Virginia 
PS Some how my earlier thread disappeared.









http://www.northlandingbeach.com/index.htm


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Onlt eight left for the 4th.Get-r-done now!!


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll be bringing some homemade carolina sauce and smokin some pork as well! Huge Carolina Q fan, been making my own for 20+ years. Its gonna be a great time.
This weekend is Daffodil festival in Gloucester, we'll be at the Gloucester Point Family Campground in Hayes.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Great!! Cant wait !! Will be a great time.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I just posted in another forum that we'd be in Natural Bridge on the 4th but now that my mouth is watering like crazy I might half to reconsider. Alot less diesel burned from Chesapeake to Va Bch than to Natural Bridge, which equals longer stay.







We'll be at north landing this weekend rain or shine for the first time if all goes well and space is available maybe we'll change plans.








Brad


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

BTW we have two DD ages 7 and 5 so if all works out they have some new friends.
Brad

Oh and don't forget a 11 year old spoiled rotten yellow lab.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Brad,
You better get on the cancelation list if you want to go to North Landing for the 4th. Hope you can come.

Bobby


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

You guys have a good time campimg this weekend. I wish I was doing the same thing rain or shine!!!

Bobby


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Campimg? I'll have another thank you.


----------

